# Gracie brag!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I need to brag about my girl, my baby who <sniff> is growing up! Last night was "National Night Out". I told DH we'd stop by around 6 PM. He texted me as we were pulling in that they had a transport and he wouldn't be back for at least 45 min.







It was hot. It was crowded and hanging around for an hour was the last thing I wanted to do. Oh well. I had already told Gracie we were going to see Daddy - try changing plans on her :*) We got out of the car and she systematically walked the loop of every fire truck. When we got back to the beginning, she laid down. WHAT???? Gracie laid down - yup!!! Then we walked around a bit. Visited with fire fighters, police officers. I put a SWAT helmet on her but had no camera :*( LOL We were mobbed by tons of kids. I brought treats with me so by them giving her a cookie kept Gracie from jumping (or kissing LOL). So many saw her and yelled, "Look! It's Eddy!" [Eddy is the K9 in the town.] I had to tell them she isn't Eddy, he's in his K9 truck because it's too hot. (Truth be told, he doesn't like crowds or kids (unless as a snack)). Finally we just started calling her his "stunt double" LOL His handler spent most of his time with us (thus everyone really thinking she was Eddy) and he was in awe that she was fine with the kids mobbing her. The one good thing, because they thought she was the K9, no one just ran and touched her. Everyone asked first. If they asked if she were Eddy, I'd say, "No but you can pet her if you'd like." She was AMAZING -- did not bark once. Finally realized she could lay in the cool grass and watch the kids in the fence in the pool - she was on guard.

Sorry to go on and on and on but it was a major accomplishment for her. It was a great night. We were there over an hour - and we even got to see DH. When he got back, he took her around visiting so I got to look at some displays. Some of the fire fighters asked if we were going to get her trained in arson.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Go Gracie! What a good girl! 

And it sounds like she has a new career option: friendly double for the local K9! I would look into that one. Maybe she could earn her keep for a change.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAY Gracie!! What a trooper she is. Cuddlier in a crowd that Eddy the K9! Such a good girl with all that happening around her. way to go, Miss Gracie Superstar!! All this, herding, and good looks, too!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go Gracie!!!
Woo Hoo!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good girl Gracie!!!!!

Sounds like she had a blast









Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

What a good girl Gracie!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good girl Gracie! Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Good job Gracie! She sets a fine example of the breed. Now you MUST remember to carry the camera everywhere Miss Gracie goes. Think of all the kids that pet her and now have that little bug in them that tells them over and over....."when I grow up, I want a German Shepherd just like Gracie".


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job for Gracie!!! It sounds like it was a fun outing for her and you too!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Way to go Gracie!!!










Jen, you've done such a GREAT job with her - you should be very proud of her (and you!!!)


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

for you and Gracie!
I hope to meet you guys some day!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good girl Gracie!!


----------

